# Seed stuck in nostril!



## Raiderette (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My little man has a seed stuck in one of his nostrils - does he need to see a vet? I've only just noticed it and he is playing and eating as normal. Should I try to get it out?



(Well I think 'it' is a little man haha)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Are you sure it's a seed, they have little raised bumps just inside their nostrils that look seed like. If it is a seed i would take him to the vet, their nostrils are quite sensitive so you wouldn't want to try getting it out yourself. :thumbu: 

If you need a great avian vet in Canberra see Dr Sandy Hume, he works at Inner South Vet in Narrabundah, i'm not sure where you are in relation to that but it's definitely worth the trip.  I drive from Belconnen which takes about 20-30 mins.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not touch it, It is probably not a seed. Like Bea said they do have bumps inside their nostrils. I would take him to an avain vet if you are concerned


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi,

yes I would agree with the others. But if it is sticking out enough that you think you could remove it with tweezers without hurting him, you could try, although I wouldn't really reccomend it.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would leave it and follow the others advise


----------



## Raiderette (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, it's definitely a seed and it is pretty well stuck in there the poor bugger! I've booked into see Sandy this afternoon so hopefully it should be ok. Is it expensive to take birds to the vet?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats good that you are going to take her to an avain vet  It does cost money but it is so worth it to make sure our babies stay healthy  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's usually $60 for a consult and then a little more for anything extra. When i take my guys in for illnesses it usually comes out around $70-$80, i'm sure if all he has to do is pull a seed out it won't cost much more than $60.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Did she go to the avain vet? How did it go?


----------

